# lifeboat radio



## jorge ricardo (Apr 20, 2015)

Need schematics or manual for the Skanti Marinetta 3. lifeboat radio.
Jorge.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jorge,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Hope someone can help with your request.

Hawkey01


----------

